# ...



## TigerLady

.


----------



## Jessa

I said it in your journal, but I'll say it again --- he's beautiful! Great name! Glad to hear that you're home and happy! :)


----------



## Sarahkka

Huge congratulations!
You were really brave going through all that.
He's gorgeous!


----------



## mandaa1220

Sounds scary, but your baby is beautiful! Job well done! :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBee

You're quite the hero...:hug: He's such a blessing!


----------



## srm0421

I know I have seen his pictures many times ( keep going back to them :rofl: ) But I can not get over how cute he is, i love the picture of him in his car seat, he looks like he is saying "Let's get outta here!!" :rofl: Sorry your birth was not enjoyable but I have a feeling that won't keep you from having another eventually.


----------



## snugglebot

awww sweetie I am so sorry the section was so traumatic. That wasn't what I hoped for at all. I had expected that since they had planned it you would have got to enjoy it better than had it been an emergency. It's ridiculous they didn't bring him to you in the surgery room or even just have him peak his cute little face.

That said, I am glad you survived the surgery, Lincoln is home and you have a beautiful family.Soon you will forget the bad part of the experience as Lincoln will bring you new and wonderful memories.

I teared up at your story about DH's tears when he saw Lincoln being pulled out. What a sweet story! 

He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh darling i can only imagine.. im one of those people totally freaking out when not in control!!! The main reason i have never been in to drug etc.. (and trust me living in Amsterdam that is a big deal ;) ) Nevermind my fear of feeling nausea..! I havnt thrown up since i was a child!!! I desperatly try to keep everything in.. haha

It must have been very scary but im happy you recovered ok.. Linc must make you feel much better now though :D

:hugs:


----------



## Kota

Oh LadyT, how horrible for you, :hugs: I wish it could have been a more pleasent experience but I'm sooo glad that Otter is finally here, happy, healthy and feeding well.

Such a beautiful little boy, I have eyes full of tears for your new family. :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

Oh hon, I'm sorry the birth was such an experience but all that matters is that your beautiful son is here safe & sound. Now you can forget about the birth & enjoy the rest of your life being a Mummy :hugs:


----------



## OpheliaX

Honey I totally feel for you. DH told me when Sebasten was born a nurse was on top of me with her knees pushing into my stomach. As I mentioned previously he watched but said it was like an alien experience. I did get to see my son right away but not hold him and then got the teeth chattering and uncontrollable shaking. I was not able to see him after that for almost 10 hours because he was in ICU and the nurses said they couldn't take me yet.


----------



## chrissie33

Gosh sounds like an awful experience for you babe!! Almost cried myself reading about Caveman's tears though!! What a lovely part of the story to be able to tell Linc when he is older!


----------



## Lilly123

poor u hun... u have put me off a c-section for sure... natural birth here i come... if i have a choice that is..lol

he is gorgeous and i am sure worth all the pain and suffering!! U did a fab job my friend! Congrats again!:kiss:


----------



## soon2b6

Congratulations, he is truly lovely. Sounds like a really bad experience though, mine were not so bad but I still have no desire to repeat them!! Glad you are both well!!


----------



## Vestirse

*OMG, THEY DIDN'T LET YOU SEE HIM AT LEAST?!!?!?!!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?*

The very first line of my birth plan is going to be bringing baby and Mommy together for at least 3 minutes barring any emergencies!!!!!!

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!! I am so angry they put you through that. Was there a valid reason?! It doesn't sound like there was! Thank God Caveman was able to accompany him. The story was similar for my Mom with me, but she had an emergency and they had to put her out entirely! So apparently it was just me and my Dad for the first three hours.

And the part about the Caveman tearing up had me smiling and tearing up too! Little Linc is well loved, I can tell :)


----------



## amanthony

Oh my goodness, you must have been so frustrated! I was dying to hear the part where you went rounds with one of the nurses, though. At what point (between the nasuea, the drugs, the dry heaving and the tube in your mouth) did you start yelling? I'm sorry you didn't get to see Otter right away, but SO glad to hear that you got to have him by your side every second once they brought him in. And reading about Caveman tearing up had me crying, too! Thanks for sharing your birth story! :hugs: to you and Otter!!!


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations :)


----------



## mossip

TigerLady he is absolutly gorgeous. WEll DONE and im sorry the section was horid. Hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## TigerLady

.


----------



## bobobaby

What a beautiful baby!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Samemka

Massive congratulations!!


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats so cute x


----------



## nfm3

awwwww! My cousin wasthe same way. She had to be sectioned but she hatedd all the tugging and pulling and panicked so much they had to put her under completely.


Glad your baby is here safe and soundd and you're recovering.


----------



## 555ann555

I'm sorry you had such a distressing birth, but congratulations on such a handsome little boy! :D


----------



## alice&bump

congrts he's gorgeous!


----------



## Pippin

Awww he's worth it, congratulations. xx


----------



## catfromaus

Congratulations! He is gorgeous!

Cat
xxx


----------



## dawny690

He is beautiful huni well done to both you and oh xxxx


----------



## Gwizz

Huge congrats!

Great story, all the best for the future :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

He is so gorgeous :) Congratulations. So sorry you had such a tough time with the section though, that sounds like a nightmare :hugs: xx


----------



## hcg

Congratulations on your gorgeous boy! I'm sorry you didn't have the birth you wanted but - as you say - its all been worth it! xx


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Great Birth Story, He is so adorable :)


----------



## emie

beautiful like the name to ...:hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

I am so sorry that things went rough for you but Lincoln looks so darling. What a gorgeous little man! :cloud9: I hope you, Caveman and Ott---... I mean Lincoln are all doing fantastic. Well done!


----------



## Emsy26

He is gorgeous hun xxx

Worth every moment of your traumatic section xx


----------



## aflight84

OMG what a dramatic birth I hope you're recovering well. 
Bubs is beautiful! 
Congrats x x x x


----------



## TigerLady

.


----------



## bunnyg82

awww congratulations - he's gorgeous x


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations tigerlady, sorry to hear abut the c-section drama, sounds awful, but looking at the gorgeous pics of your precious little one, it was all worth it! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## buffycat

he is so beautiful...:hugs:

i guess not many people seem to describe c-sections, though i'm glad you decided to.....it's put me off even more.......not being able to see otter really must have been terrifying for you.....i'm glad that caveman was with you though......

lots of hugs to you, caveman and otter......:hugs:


----------



## Kirsty14

congrats!!! x x x x


----------



## Mynx

Aw TL congrats hun to you, Caveman and Otter :hugs: 

I'm so sorry you had such a traumatic C section. I'm the same when it comes to :sick: and it's the possibility of throwing up during labour that scares me the most at the moment.. yet I didnt when I had DD :shrug: I'm so wierd lol! 

Anyways, congrats again hun, Otter is adorable :D


----------



## dizzy65

awe


----------



## Bingo

He's gorgeous and I LOVE his name.


----------

